
Simple, mass-producible Covid-19 vaccine safe and effective in monkeys - jaynetics
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.17.046375v1
======
jaynetics
A general audience summary of this has previously been submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22968345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22968345)

I thought it deserved some more attention, because the more elaborate vaccine
candidates seem less likely to become available worldwide as quickly.

